# Happy 12 of July!



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2008)

Put on your bowler hats & sashes, and get out the drums. Marching season is here again!

Seriously, does anyone do anything to remember this day?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 11, 2008)

When it comes around tomorrow, I'll probably remember it better than I do the day before.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 11, 2008)

What is the 12th July?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/battle-boyne-1883/


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 11, 2008)

Seriously, I'm assuming you're referring to Orangemen's Day, and not Different Colored Eyes Day or the 196th anniversary of the invasion of Canada by the US at Windsor, Ontario in the War of 1812. Or perhaps you meant a celebration of the anniversary of Disco Demolition Night at Comiskey Park in 1979?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> When it comes around tomorrow, I'll probably remember it better than I do the day before.



I wanted to give you advance warning so you would have time to get your drum out...

lambeg


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 12, 2008)

BBC NEWS | In Pictures | Twelfth in pictures (July 12, 2008)


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 12, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Put on your bowler hats & sashes, and get out the drums. Marching season is here again!
> 
> Seriously, does anyone do anything to remember this day?



Well, I usually just celebrate my birthday.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 12, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Put on your bowler hats & sashes, and get out the drums. Marching season is here again!
> ...



Happy birthday, brother!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Put on your bowler hats & sashes, and get out the drums. Marching season is here again!
> ...



Happy birthday!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2008)

I read a few pages in this book Barnes & Noble.com - Books: Orangeism, by Kevin Haddick-Flynn, Hardcover
today & raised a pint to "king Billy" at the pub last night.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Or perhaps you meant a celebration of the anniversary of Disco Demolition Night at Comiskey Park in 1979?



I would celebrate this day.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 12, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Put on your bowler hats & sashes, and get out the drums. Marching season is here again!
> ...




Happy Birthday!!! (It is also my sister's birthday!!!)


----------



## jambo (Jul 13, 2008)

The 12th of July is a big pain whilst Orangism has been the biggest curse on this island.

I do not doubt that there are some genuine Christians in the Orange Order but I believe to be in the order is incompatable with Christianity. It has poisoned the gospel with politics just as the Galatians negated the gosepl by adding observance to the Law. It may have started of a religious society but is now more political. It has blood on its hands and has made evangelism of the RC commnunity very difficult as it has wrapped the reformed faith up in a union flag. 

I am deeply offended to see godless people marching behind an open bible claiming to be Christians yet bringing so much shame on the gospel.


----------

